# Alternative 2 Turbo C++



## mavihs (Dec 18, 2007)

hey i need a alternative 2 turbo c++ which is free & can run on winXP. 

Also i need a app for linux which is better than turbo c++. 

i'll be writting programs in C.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 18, 2007)

there are some free c++ compilers, but what i know that *Bloodshed Dev C++* is best free c++ compiler


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 19, 2007)

For Linux you just need an editor. Type your programs (most editors already have syntax highlight built into them) and compile using the* gcc <filename>.c -o <out-filename>* command.

For Windows either use VC++ Express 2005/2008 or use Dev C++. If you still wanna stick to Turbo's compilers see this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65520


----------



## praka123 (Dec 19, 2007)

use Anjuta IDE for C/Cpp in Linux,if u want an ide.eclipse is also another option.

for a ncurses based ide similar to turbo C/C++,try motor:
*thekonst.net/en/motor/screenshot/6
*thekonst.net/en/motor/screenshot/6





			
				apt said:
			
		

> Description: C/C++/Java Integrated Development Environment
> Motor is a text mode based programming environment for Linux. It consists of a powerful editor with syntax highlight feature, project manager, makefile
> generator, gcc and gdb front-end, etc. Deep CVS integration is also provided.


 *thekonst.net/motor
*freshmeat.net/projects/motor/


----------



## mavihs (Dec 19, 2007)

thanx guys!!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 20, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65520


----------



## Pathik (Dec 20, 2007)

+1 for Dev C++


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2007)

+1 from me too for Dev C++


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 22, 2007)

Might be my personal preference , but i like Visual C++ 2008 Express much better than Dev C++ .


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Jan 25, 2008)

Visual C++ 2008 Express  is much much batter than Dev C++. Dev C++ is dead from last 3 years. Check its last release date.
You can't compare Visual C++ 2008 Express with Dev C++. v is so basic and IDE is full of BUGS.


----------

